# impossible d'ejecter mon dvd



## jose54 (13 Décembre 2006)

jai un mac mini et je narrive plus a ejecter mon dvd 
il est bien sur le bureau jarrive a le lire sans probleme mais quand je lejecte il s'efface du bureau ,il essaye un fois puis une deuxieme et le relit et le remet aussitot sur le bureau
jai essaye de l'ejecter avec  click droit->ejecter , dans lutilitaire de disque , jai meme redemarrer en laissant le clik souris appuyé mais rien a faire 

EST IL OBLIGATOIRE DE LE DEMONTER parce quentre nous je vois pas bien comment

merci


----------



## JusB (13 Décembre 2006)

C'est arriv&#233; &#224; d'autres
Si tu es encore sous garantie, pas de panique, mieux vaut ne pas prendre de risque et l'envoyer faire un ptit s&#233;jour &#224; la coop&#233;rative fruiti&#232;re, en 3 jours ils arrivent &#224; te r&#233;parer tout &#231;a. POurtant il part en irlande
Sinon, si tu te sens apte, tu peux toujours essayer...


----------



## jose54 (13 Décembre 2006)

je veux bien le renvoyer mais le prob c'est que jai un mac d'exposition et jai eu la chance davoir 1giga de ram alors que c'est normalement le 512 mais je pense quil doivent le booster en expo pour faire bien
on ma egalement dis que chez mac quand ils ont un mac en depannage il ten envoye un neuf et le reparent par la suite pour le revendre a des prix reduits. 
Si c'est le cas jai peur quils me renvoient un 512 du coup 

voila sinon des petites astuces pour le demonter?
et jai pas de chance ou ca arrive souvent?
jtrouve ca quand meme super chiant de pas avoir un bouton physique d'ejection, jaurai surement pas ce probleme


----------



## Crunch Crunch (13 Décembre 2006)

En insérant "ejection cd" dans le menu aide du Finder, voici sur quoi je suis tombé:
---------------------------------------
Éjection d'un disque lorsque tout a échoué:

Si vous avez essayé toutes les méthodes habituelles d'éjection d'un CD ou d'un DVD du lecteur optique de votre ordinateur sans succès, il existe quelques méthodes manuelles.

Tout d'abord, quittez toutes les applications qui utilisent des fichiers sur le disque. Puis essayez une des ces méthodes alternatives :


Choisissez le menu Pomme > Redémarrer et maintenez le bouton ou le trackpad de la souris enfoncé jusqu'à l'éjection du disque.

Si votre lecteur dispose d'un trou d'éjection d'urgence, mettez l'ordinateur en veille et insérez un long trombone redressé dans ce petit trou (sa position varie en fonction des lecteurs). Appuyez fortement jusqu'à l'éjection du disque.

Utilisez Open Firmware pour éjecter le disque si toutes les autres méthodes échouent (il se peut que ceci ne marche pas sur tous les ordinateurs). Pour utiliser cette méthode, vous devez démarrer et utiliser brièvement l'ordinateur en utilisant Open Firmware, pas le bureau Mac OS X standard.

Pour éjecter un disque via Open Firmware :
Redémarrez l'ordinateur.
Lorsque vous entendez le son de démarrage, appuyez sur les touches Commande + Option + O + F et maintenez-les enfoncées. (Il y a une Pomme sur la touche Commande.)
Relâchez les touches lorsque vous voyez un écran blanc où il est inscrit "Bienvenue sur Open Firmware".
Lors de l'invite, tapez :
eject cd

Appuyez sur la touche Retour, puis patientez quelques secondes. Le lecteur de disque devrait éjecter le disque, et "OK" apparaît sur l'écran lorsque l'action est terminée.
Tapez :
mac-boot

Appuyez sur la touche Retour.
------------------------------------------------------
Voilà....
Je possède également un MacMini (intel), et je ne sais pas si celui-ci à un trou, par lequel nous pouvons éjecter le CD avec un trombonne.
Bonne chance ! Et une petite pensée pour les points disco


----------



## Hades88 (13 Décembre 2006)

Si ca peut t'aider: une vidéo du démontage d'un macmini réaliser par macbidouille. Tu auras toutes les explications et les conseils pour le démonter.

http://files.macbidouille.com/news/200610/MacBidouille_Upgrade_MacMini_H264_200Kb_320x240_15i.mov

Je ne saurais par contre pas te dire si beaucoup de personnes ont été touchées par ce cas.



> Bonne chance ! Et une petite pensée pour les points disco



Moi aussi ze veux des points disco


----------



## daffyb (13 Décembre 2006)

essaye avec ton MacMini &#224; l'envers....


----------



## jose54 (13 Décembre 2006)

daffyb a dit:


> essaye avec ton MacMini à l'envers....



c'est deja fait!


----------



## Zyrol (13 Décembre 2006)

Hades88 a dit:


> Moi aussi ze veux des points disco



Les points disco ne se réclament pas...

Attention :modo:


----------



## Cillian (13 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir, 

Il m'est arrivé le même problème il y a quelques jours, l'éjection du cd ne se faisait plus. C'est un cd sur lequel j'ai posé un papier adhésif *brillant* (après impression). J'ai réussi à le sortir du mac mini de cette façon :

 - Éjection normal / disparition de l'icône (3 tentatives, cliquetis d'éjection, 3 échecs).
 - Extinction de l'appareil.
 - Débranchement de tous les périphériques.
 - En positionnant le mini fente vers le sol, *sans le secouer*, le cd à glissé jusqu'à l'ouverture. Avec un peut (beaucoup) de patience, une mini  pince à épiler *et pas mal de précautions* j'ai fini par le récupérer sans ouvrir le boitier. Ouf !

Mes autres cds "nus" se lisent et s'éjectent sans problème depuis.

Je suppose que le système permettant l'éjection devait glisser sur la surface brillante. Ce n'est parce que j'ai pu le faire ainsi que c'est *la solution*.

Si ton appareil est encore sous garantie, ne prends pas de risque laisse le au SAV.


----------



## Crunch Crunch (13 Décembre 2006)

Aie... Ouille....
Je ne savais pas M'sieur :afraid:
Je vais donc faire jouer la qualité de mes contributions.

Cependant, il me semble que peu de monde sait ce que sont les points disco. Donc si ont les réclament pas, personne ne vote... C'etait l'idée de ma remarque.

Bonne nuit, et vive MacGénération. :style:


----------



## Melounette (19 Février 2007)

daffyb a dit:


> essaye avec ton MacMini &#224; l'envers....


Ah pur&#233;e &#231;a a l'air couillon comme &#231;a, mais &#231;a a march&#233;.:rateau: Probl&#232;me d'&#233;jection de DVD ce matin, tout essay&#233;(apr&#232;s recherche sur macg&#233, m&#234;me ToolX, rien ne marchait. J'ai mis mon Macbook pro &#224; l'envers et la fente vers le bas, et hop !\o/ Alleluia ! J'ai flipp&#233;. Par contre, ma question du coup est : est-ce que je le renvoie chez Apple ? (je suis encore sous garantie)Ou est-ce que &#231;a ne peut-&#234;tre qu'un souci passager ? C'est quoi le mieux ? C'est pas top le mange-disque en fait.:hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah purée ça a l'air couillon comme ça, mais ça a marché.:rateau: Problème d'éjection de DVD ce matin, tout essayé(après recherche sur macgé), même ToolX, rien ne marchait. J'ai mis mon Macbook pro à l'envers et la fente vers le bas, et hop !\o/ Alleluia ! J'ai flippé. Par contre, ma question du coup est : est-ce que je le renvoie chez Apple ? (je suis encore sous garantie)Ou est-ce que ça ne peut-être qu'un souci passager ? C'est quoi le mieux ? C'est pas top le mange-disque en fait.:hein:



Ça dépend, les "mange-disque" ne s'entendent pas bien avec les CD/DVD étiquetés. Si fine soit-elle, ils ont du mal avec la sur-épaisseur de l'étiquette. Si ta galette appartient à ce genre, alors, ça peut être juste un souci passager, du à ça. Par contre, sinon, et si la galette récalcitrante est d'épaisseur standard, alors, là, ça risque vite de devenir habituel, donc fais vite des tests, et si ça se répète, -> SAV.


----------



## Melounette (20 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça dépend, les "mange-disque" ne s'entendent pas bien avec les CD/DVD étiquetés. Si fine soit-elle, ils ont du mal avec la sur-épaisseur de l'étiquette. Si ta galette appartient à ce genre, alors, ça peut être juste un souci passager, du à ça. Par contre, sinon, et si la galette récalcitrante est d'épaisseur standard, alors, là, ça risque vite de devenir habituel, donc fais vite des tests, et si ça se répète, -> SAV.


Ah bin, maintenant que tu le dis, j'ai remarqué que ce DVD issu du commerce donc sans étiquette a l'air plus épais.:mouais:C'est bizarre. Bon par contre, aujourd'hui, j'ai inséré et éjecté des CD toute la journée sans souci.Mais je te remercie, à la prochaine incartade, on va chez le Mac's doc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah bin, maintenant que tu le dis, j'ai remarqué que ce DVD issu du commerce donc sans étiquette a l'air plus épais.:mouais:C'est bizarre. Bon par contre, aujourd'hui, j'ai inséré et éjecté des CD toute la journée sans souci.Mais je te remercie, à la prochaine incartade, on va chez le Mac's doc.



Avant d'en arriver là, vérifie l'épaisseur, je pensais l'étiquette seule responsable possible d'une sur-épaisseur, mais si certains CD/DVD sont plus épais que la norme, le résultat est le même, et dans ce cas là, la faute n'en incombe pas au mange disque, mais à la galette, et le SAV n'y pourra rien


----------



## bucheron74 (20 Février 2007)

salut tout le monde
si je peux me permettre une petite astuce,
j ai souvent eu le souci de certains DVD qui refusaient l ejection.Le seul moyen de les éjecter a été de passer par TOAST et de selectionner graveur/ejecter.Ca a toujours marché 
je remarque meme que si tu fais une oération sous toast, tu es obligé d éjecter avec toast.
Quand je rencontre des problemes d ejection sous lecteur DVD ITUNES ou autre,  je lance TOAST et il me repère le support pour l ejecter sans probleme.
Cest sur si tu n as pas TOAST , ne tiens pas compte de ce post.


----------



## Crunch Crunch (20 Février 2007)

Je possède un MacMini intel Core Duo 1.66 GHz.
Ayant du convertir mes ~200CD pour les introduires dans iTunes, le problème du CD qui ne veut pas sortir m'est arrivé ~ 7 à 10x sur la totalité...

Comment m'en suis-je sortis ?
Le ""TRUC", c'est de "Tappoter" légèrement...
Je m'explique:

Pour ejecter le CD, j'appuais sur le bouton "ejection" du clavier.
Après, ont entends le Mac qui emmet quelques bruit avant coureur de l'éjection.
Se tenire près, avec un doigt, positionné à angle droit de la sortie du CD.
Dès que le Mac essaie d'ejecter le CD, TAPOTTER légèrement, mais fermement, quelques fois, le temps que le CD sorte.

Cela parais bizzare. Mais je m'en suis sorti les 10x ainsi !!!
Il semblerais que cette action suffise à aider le mac, donner quelques vibrations, et ainsi permettre l'éjection du CD...

Bien à vous.
Crunch Crunch.


----------



## bucheron74 (20 Février 2007)

faudrait presque utiliser la technique du collet marseillais
un fil relié au cd et hop
on tire si ca veut pas venir


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2007)

Faut-il le rappeler, les unit&#233;s de disques amovibles (CD, DVD, qu'ils soient "mange disque" ou "&#224; tiroir", Zip, SuperDisk, Disques magn&#233;to-optiques, etc) ont toutes un syst&#232;me d'&#233;jection m&#233;canique utilisable hors tension. Il fut m&#234;me un temps ou Apple livrait ses Mac avec l'outil adapt&#233; &#224; l'&#233;jection :




Mais un trombone d&#233;pli&#233; fait aussi l'affaire.

Pour les manges-disque, c'est dans le coin droit de la fente qu'il faut chercher le loquet &#224; pousser.


----------



## Melounette (21 Février 2007)

Arf, mais je refuse d'insérer un trombonne dans ma fente.:affraid: Et si je trouve pas le loquet adéquate et que je pète le bouzin ? C'est qu'il y a une espèce de p'tite mousse qui ferme tout et qui empêche de voir où on va.
Je veux et j'exige le témoignage de quelqu'un qui a fait ça avant.


----------



## bucheron74 (21 Février 2007)

Comme tu dis! on est dans le domaine chirurgical, a ne surtout pas faire , jamais !
Je pense qu on peut toujours faire sortir un support récalcitrant soit open firmware soit clic souris démarrage soit par logiciel voire meme dans mon cas etre obligé de réinitialiser la VRAM etPRAM.Mais on y arrive .Cest en effet trop dangereux d aller à la peche avec son hamecon.On est pas obligé d en arriver là.J ai jamais entendu parler de CD qui refusait toutes ces solutions et qu on etait obligé de tirer à la canne à peche.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Arf, mais je refuse d'ins&#233;rer un trombonne dans ma fente.:affraid: Et si je trouve pas le loquet ad&#233;quate et que je p&#232;te le bouzin ? C'est qu'il y a une esp&#232;ce de p'tite mousse qui ferme tout et qui emp&#234;che de voir o&#249; on va.
> Je veux et j'exige le t&#233;moignage de quelqu'un qui a fait &#231;a avant.



*J'ai* fait &#231;a avant, sur l'iMac G3 de mon fils a&#238;n&#233;, et sur le MacBook Pro de mon fils cadet, ainsi que sur un certain nombre de PowerBook et iMac de mes clients.  Pour les iMac G5, c'est le coin sup&#233;rieur. Si tu ne trouve pas le loquet, tu ne peux causer aucun dommage, tu buteras sur le ch&#226;ssis.

Le loquet se trouve environ &#224; un demi cm du coin droit de la fente, &#224; un peu moins d'1 cm derri&#232;re les feutres anti poussi&#232;re, et on sent tr&#232;s bien la diff&#233;rence quand on est dessus ou &#224; c&#244;t&#233;. Le seul point &#224; ne pas perdre de vue, c'est que la manip doit &#234;tre faite "hors tension" (Mac &#233;teint, sur un lecteur interne, bo&#238;tier &#233;teint ou d&#233;branch&#233; sur un externe). Pas pour des risques d'&#233;lectrocution, mais simplement pour &#233;pargner le moteur d'&#233;jection qu'autrement, on obligerait &#224; tourner "&#224; contre courant" si je puis m'exprimer ainsi.

Contrairement &#224; ce que pense bucheron 74, &#231;a ne pr&#233;sente pas de danger particulier, tant qu'on ne s'&#233;loigne pas de plus d'un cm du coin, apr&#232;s cette distance, le seul risque est pour le CD/DVD, pas pour le lecteur, mais il n'y a aucune raison de chercher le loquet au del&#224; de cette distance. Par ailleurs, il ne s'agit pas "d'accrocher avec son hame&#231;on", mais seulement de pousser sur un bouton cach&#233;, mais mis l&#224; par le constructeur &#224; cette seule fin.

Enfin, il est faux de penser que les solutions propos&#233;es par ce m&#234;me bucheron permettent toujours de sortir le CD/DVD. Si les rouleaux d'&#233;jection patinent dessus, il ne sortira jamais par les moyens normaux, d'ailleurs, s'il avait raison, les fabricants n'auraient jamais mis ce dispositif d'&#233;jection m&#233;canique en place.


----------



## bucheron74 (22 Février 2007)

disons qu il m est arrivé de rencontrer des CD récalcitrants
j ai appelé le service apple care qui mont indiqué la manoeuvre 
je n'ai jamais rencontré de cd refusant jusqu a ce point l ejection mais je ne nie pas que ca doit exister.Je n ai simplement pas encore vu de personne ayant rencontré le cas.
Mais aujourd hui avec la qualité du matos qui se fait, si ma bécane me fait ca , ca part mal pour la suite.Cela ne doit pas se présenter.
Si on a l ame bricoleuse, pourquoi pas mais je ne touche que si je maitrise et suis certain de ne rien endommager.
De toute facon si un cd est bloqué physiquement , le fait de l ejecter ne résoud pas le probleme en profondeur et la machine a un souci je pense.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2007)

bucheron74 a dit:


> disons qu il m est arriv&#233; de rencontrer des CD r&#233;calcitrants
> j ai appel&#233; le service apple care qui mont indiqu&#233; la manoeuvre
> je n'ai jamais rencontr&#233; de cd refusant jusqu a ce point l ejection mais je ne nie pas que ca doit exister.Je n ai simplement pas encore vu de personne ayant rencontr&#233; le cas.
> Mais aujourd hui avec la qualit&#233; du matos qui se fait, si ma b&#233;cane me fait ca , ca part mal pour la suite.Cela ne doit pas se pr&#233;senter.
> ...



La machine ... Ou le CD, des fabrications "bon march&#233;" peuvent tr&#232;s bien ne pas respecter les normes d'&#233;paisseur.



			
				Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah bin, maintenant que tu le dis, j'ai remarqu&#233; que ce DVD issu du commerce donc sans &#233;tiquette a l'air plus &#233;pais.C'est bizarre.



On a aussi le probl&#232;me des &#233;tiquettes : J'ai eu des &#233;tiquettes pour CD/DVD en papier "photo glac&#233;" totalement incompatibles avec les manges disques. Le CD entre, mais refuse ensuite de sortir, le rouleau sup&#233;rieur patinant &#224; mort sur le papier glac&#233;. Mais de toute fa&#231;on, m&#234;me les &#233;tiquettes fines "ordinaires" peuvent poser probl&#232;me &#224; certains de ces dispositifs.

Aussi le probl&#232;me des gens peu soigneux, qui touchent des CD avec les doigts gras, &#224; la longue, &#231;a encrasse les rouleaux d'&#233;jection qui patinent.

Enfin, aucun matos n'&#233;tant infaillible, il serait dommage de devoir jeter le DVD avec le lecteur "en panne d&#233;finitive" :rateau:

Autant de raisons de devoir utiliser ce dispositif


----------



## Macaroon (22 Février 2007)

Slt à tous
J'ai égalemnt le même problème, je ne sais pas si cela vient effectivement du dvd (épais?), en tout cas, il n'a pas été acheté en France.

J'ai essayé déjà le redémarrage mais cela ne marche pas, le tapottage non plus

Pour le TOAST, faudrait qu'on m'explique car je ne sais pas ce que c'est ...

Pour Pascal77: je n'arrive pas à trouver ce loquet (j'ai un Mac Book), et si je le trouve, comment je dois faire:tirer dessus et  mettre la fente en bas pour que le dvd tombe??

RAAArgh, je sais plus quoi faire .....

Merci donc de votre aide


----------



## bucheron74 (22 Février 2007)

Macaroon a dit:


> Slt à tous
> J'ai égalemnt le même problème, je ne sais pas si cela vient effectivement du dvd (épais?), en tout cas, il n'a pas été acheté en France.
> 
> J'ai essayé déjà le redémarrage mais cela ne marche pas, le tapottage non plus
> ...



le toast est un logiciel de gravure qui entre autre m a permis de faire ejecter pas mal de CD récalcitrants en choisissant dans le menu GRAVEUR et EJECTER
c est une astuce mais il ne faut pas acheter ce logiciel rien que pour ca
il a d autres fonctions 
Avant de tenter une ejection par extraction as tu tenté toutes les techniques citées plus haut ?


----------



## Macaroon (22 Février 2007)

Je ne pense pas que l'open firmware marche sur mon Mac, car je l'ai essayé et ...nada

Est ce que ce logiciel dont tu parles coûte cher? Car franchement, je ne vois plus  quoi faire...


----------



## Macaroon (22 Février 2007)

Après bidouillage et cherchage de loquet;il est enfin sorti...

Je vais me méfier de ce dvd, les autres que j'ai essayés marchent bien....

Merci pour tous vos conseils, cela m'a bien aidé


----------

